# Who's your favourite Pro boarder?



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

SW! :yahoo:


:storm:

McMorris or Hirano or Rice


----------



## Joikalli11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Halldor Helgason!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Me! I'm sponsored, board shop gave me stickerz.  lol


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Halldor


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

I could watch Halldor and ejack ride all day. Def my favs


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

JRob is my hometown hero, and extremely nice kid

EJack, showstealer, extreme badass


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

Why though? Why particularly them? Is it riding style? Or other reasons?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

jrob from Dopamine






look up Ejack's part in Naturally...no explanations needed

also, the uber-nut...frikkn insane frenchman, Xavier


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm a Scotty Lago fan myself.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Mikkel, Kazu, Torstein, and Nico.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

CassMT said:


> jrob from Dopamine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that kid can shred! I like chill ambitious style of halldor, and the clean style of Torstein. I don't much like their of mountain personalities though. Excessive partyers.


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

Nicholas Muller and Halldor Helgason both have insane amounts of style.

This Halldor video never gets old.

HALLDOR HELGASON: Keystone The Movie HD - YouTube


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

On pipe... Scotty Lago. Style. That's what it is.

On that Slopestyle thing, probably Mark Mcmorris... this one just because he looks so comfortable and a bit ahead everyone else. Some of "the other guys" which have been mentioned here maybe have better style. But Mark is killing it, and he's like 12.

On big freestyle/sort of freeride... Gigi Ruf. But Nico Muller very close.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Scott Stevens

http://vimeo.com/channels/booooooom/82640790

Sorry for no embed, kept giving me a error.


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

Halldor Helgason, love his style. Scott Stevens, a pure genius. And I must give some credit to finnish riding, Eero Ettala can pull off some steezy shit.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

shaun white is pretty good.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Rice is just insane rad dude.
Lago is funny and damn good at pipes.
Moore does crazy tricks and shit.:bowdown:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Terje Haakonsen


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

To me, Halldor's style and technical skill is most impressive. Torstein and Eero are up there too.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Nico Muller


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

Flylo said:


> Nicholas Muller and Halldor Helgason both have insane amounts of style.
> 
> This Halldor video never gets old.
> 
> HALLDOR HELGASON: Keystone The Movie HD - YouTube


Hahahaha this vid is converting me to a halldor fan!


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Muller and Davis are just so freakin steezy. Gotta love Jeremy killing shit that most advanced boarders will never tackle too


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

a4h Saint said:


> Man, that kid can shred! I like chill ambitious style of halldor, and the clean style of Torstein. I don't much like their of mountain personalities though. Excessive partyers.


 kid is sooo fast thru that stuff...and he can still get 2nd in the baker banked slalom. i see him up here sometimes, for about 4 seconds

nico is an allmountain style king, really like his interviews too, dude is core to the core in a spaced out kinda way


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Being a chick I usually just watch the girls events so like Jamie Anderson, Kjeersti Oaasgard Buejus or however you spell it and Kelly Clark can rip. I usually prefer "clean" style like smooth finesse even if the hits are not as big over like mad air flips that end up looking sloppy which is what you sometimes see when you watch the women... I guess I'm old school grew up with Barrett Christy, Shannon Dunn, and Tina being the main like female boarders I looked up to.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Call it cliche, but T. Rice just fucking kills everything. So fun to watch that guy ride.

Most of the other names I'd throw out have been mentioned, with the two glaring omissions being Jeremy Jones and Xavier de la Rue.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Silje Norendal is amazing.......mg::tongue4:


She could chill on the makeup though....


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

My three favorites would be Shaun Palmer, Terje, and T. Rice. The Palm was going strong back when I started riding (I'm old) and I really liked how free spirited he was which, to me, epitomized the snowboarding culture. Terje can just flat out rip anything and T. Rice is insane.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Torstein Horgmo for shoooore. In my opinion the most stylish slopestyle rider out there, his edits are amazing. Kudos for first triple in a contest and stuff. 

Got a lot of respect for McMorris and Scott Stevens too.


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

Which pros are decent to follow on Twitter? Nice to keepl up to date


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

My favorite rider would have to be Gigi Ruf. Watching an old video part of his several years ago convinced me to pick up snowboarding after skiing since I was a kid.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Halldor, Xavier, and Terje.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Jesus that Gigi is a freak. Makes me want to hang up my skate.


----------



## frankzinger (Dec 28, 2012)

Austin Smith:






I think he's underrated because this part is sick, he's got a great style, and I don't really hear people talk about him all that much.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Jake Blauvelt for me


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I've gotta give props to Eddie Murphy, he keeps dying for the sport.


----------



## frankzinger (Dec 28, 2012)

jliu said:


> Jake Blauvelt for me


Yeah, forgot about him, he's also one of my favourites.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Jeremy Jones and Xavier de la Rue.


this

plus they tend to post some really heavy mountaineering stuff 

if you're into that kind of thing


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yeh, Jeremy is up there


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Sage Kotsenburg all day, I've been watching him for years. He has style and doesn't try to "spin it to win it" and look like every other snowboarder you see.
Also, Halldor Helgason, Eric Willett, John Jackson, Eiki Helgason. To name a few.


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

All around Nico Muller:

One a very close Second Mr. Horgmo
Big Ups for SW's dedication too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZHNGCUzk7Q

Man can't remember to embed it.

/Cheers


----------



## Chauncey (Jan 1, 2014)

So many good riders now..really enjoy watching Muller's steez, Landvik can charge and McMorris because we flat lander's _can_ rip!


----------



## Bgsmith9 (Oct 1, 2013)

Scott Stevens, Helgason brothers, Jaeger Bailey, Heikki, Scotty Vine, Sage, Gigi, Joe Sexton, and Ethan Morgan to name a few


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

Bgsmith9 said:


> *Scott Stevens*, Helgason brothers, Jaeger Bailey, Heikki, Scotty Vine, Sage, Gigi, Joe Sexton, and Ethan Morgan to name a few


I agree with the bolded. I've never enjoyed watching anyone ride as much as Scott Stevens... dude is just insanely talented and seems like he's having a blast out there.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Watch the original OG




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

I got a few riders that I would consider my favorites and I'll explain why.

Halldor Helgason, He in my opinion has the most stylish tricks I have yet seen on a snowboard (Lobster Flip and Lobster Roll, Jerk Flip). His triple laid out back flip last year was completely insane and beautiful. He rides to have fun and you can tell by his runs in competitions. Always smiling and laughing even after he crashes. SO much style for him I mean hell, he did a giant method in his first run in the big air comp, so sick and just doesn't give a shit.

Torstein Horgmo, just dominates slopestyle and big air competitions. He has a ton of style and just really fun to watch. He is a way chill guy and always has sick, fun edits. Really cool in person too.

Sage Kotsenburg, another rider like Halldor who tries to push the style part of slope STYLE. His double corks look so much cooler than everyone else's especially his Holy Crail and nose to tail grab doubles. He's a cool outgoing guy, always smiling and having fun and rides for the love of snowboarding, just like Halldor. Both are true boarders.

Shaun White, you can hate me for this but Shaun's dedication to win is insane. He goes absolutely massive and in my opinion is a pretty chill guy. Yes he is competitive but he's always smiling at the end of the day. He also doesn't deserve all the hate he gets but that's what's going to happen when you're one of the best. And I've always liked the hated athletes cause i can use them to talk shit to my friends when they succeed. One reason I like Kobe! haha

Travis Rice, just one of the best riders of all time. Crushes the whole mountain and his Super Natural competitions are sick and really progresses the sport. Great big mountain lines and he used to kill it in the park as well. Comes out with sick movies and he's from close to my home town.

Honorable Mentions

Scotty Lago, always been a favorite in the Pipe. Love his rocket air spins. so much style.

Nico Mueller and Gigi Ruf, both insane amounts of style, completely kill it in the back country and are super fun to watch.

Billy Morgan, rad dude, starting to like him more and more. Throws down and his triple rodeo is probably one of my favorite triples I've seen so far.

I feel like I'm missing someone but whatever. Halldor kills it. Props haha


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

Weasley said:


> I got a few riders that I would consider my favorites and I'll explain why.
> 
> Halldor Helgason, He in my opinion has the most stylish tricks I have yet seen on a snowboard (Lobster Flip and Lobster Roll, Jerk Flip). His triple laid out back flip last year was completely insane and beautiful. He rides to have fun and you can tell by his runs in competitions. Always smiling and laughing even after he crashes. SO much style for him I mean hell, he did a giant method in his first run in the big air comp, so sick and just doesn't give a shit.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with you there! Love sage,white and helldor also like jamie anderson as my favourite female rider as for the others not got much knowledge on them except for rice which I saw him in art of flight.


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

Dave Downing, cause he's old like me. :laugh:


----------



## dwdwutang (Feb 18, 2014)

stevens, jp walker, blauvelt, sean genovese, frank april and louif paradis


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

Going to with scott stevens and forest bailey are my two favorites. Scott Stevens for his creativity and his insane tricks. Forest for the way he makes every thing just look so natural. also should mention Dylan Gamache for his board control


----------



## bieberhole69 (Feb 24, 2014)

Sage Kotsenburg probably. He's got immense style on jumps and i can watch him shred all day. If you mean all around unique style, I'd say Mike Rave the kid who rides for capita. Gives me a joe sexton + atcha boy vibe.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Halldor Helgason, love his style. combines both street and big kickers. As for the massive method in xgames big air he was talking with sage beforehand saying that big air was scored on who could do the biggest air not the most spins.

Sage, always has the best outlook before competitions just wanting to have fun. im so happy he got gold. Watch the holy crail eps if you want to see more of his story, he rides alot with Helgason (both nike team) and they are all about doing something different instead of mute grabs.

Eric Jackson, kills the backcountry. Blauvelt and Shane Pospisil shred just as hard. loved the 'Naturally' movie. I'm a big fan of shane because he comes from a surf background like myself and you can really see it in his riding.

T Rice, how can you not be a fan of this guy. always wanting to do big things.

Also love that japanese kid Yuki Kadono, always smiling, always stoked!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

ryguy15 said:


> Going to with scott stevens and forest bailey are my two favorites. Scott Stevens for his creativity and his insane tricks. Forest for the way he makes every thing just look so natural. *also should mention Dylan Gamache for his board contro*l


Yep, Dylan isn't pro, but he's my fave right now for sure.


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

Gotta love the caveman! Dan Davis!


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Am I still subscribed this thread. Gahhh


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Somebody say terje already?


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Yep, Dylan isn't pro, but he's my fave right now for sure.


Yeah but doesn't union and captia give free/discounted stuff to the yawgoons crew and I want know what those yellow bindings marcus rand rides


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

ryguy15 said:


> Yeah but doesn't union and captia give free/discounted stuff to the yawgoons crew and I want know what those yellow bindings marcus rand rides


Marcus and Dylan get as much free stuff as they want. Far beyond worthy. 

They are riding the new "10 Years Strong" team bindings right now. The yellow ones are last year's team model. Force base, Factory straps & highbacks.


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

Crap I though the yellow ones were this years and wanted them over the red superpros because of the factory ankle strap 

Anyways rewatched joe sextons last ones part and remebered why I used to like him so much. He so so smooth


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Liking the crazy urban riding going down these days, helps break up the backcountry booters footage on most movies. Watched Forest Bailey for the first time the other day, not saying he my favourite, but holy crap that guy throws down some insane shit. Unreal, the consequences for these guys messing up is life changing, but big balls stuff.
I like the riders with smooth skate style, watched the behind the scenes footage of MFM working on optimistic on youtube. About half hour long look into the season getting the shots for the movie. The spraying skiers at Keystone is hilarious!
Says he likes to keep that old skier hating boarders thing alive haha.

Good watch, love the skate style smoothness (he kills it on a skateboard as well), funny a lot of his stuff is just on wide boxes which aren't all that difficult but he makes them look good.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

ryguy15 said:


> Crap I though the yellow ones were this years and wanted them over the red superpros because of the factory ankle strap
> 
> Anyways rewatched joe sextons last ones part and remebered why I used to like him so much. He so so smooth


Sexton is a boss.


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

I like DCP


----------



## JohnnyKruick (Aug 30, 2017)

Nicolas Mueller! Always loved his style and how he looks at and rides mountains. Watching his parts in Art of Flight right now to keep the preseason stoke high! Bringing this thread back to life lol


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Surprised no mention of John Jackson always looks like he's enjoying himself and laid back style, Victor and Xavier de le Rue both kill it, and Jeremy Jones is awesome.


----------



## JohnnyKruick (Aug 30, 2017)

francium said:


> Surprised no mention of John Jackson always looks like he's enjoying himself and laid back style, Victor and Xavier de le Rue both kill it, and Jeremy Jones is awesome.


Agreed! My riding partner's favorite rider is John J if that counts for anything haha

Xavier BOMBS mountains he's just on a completely different level


----------



## muzzyahoy (Nov 19, 2016)

francium said:


> Surprised no mention of John Jackson always looks like he's enjoying himself and laid back style, Victor and Xavier de le Rue both kill it, and Jeremy Jones is awesome.


I second that. Someone needs to breed John Jackson with Nicholas Mueller. That would be one hard-charging, slick ass MOFO.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Old s-cool here, I'd have to say Terje, but with being a BAKER local Craig Kelly influenced our (Arlington guys) riding more then anyone has or will.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

Danny Davis gets my vote. Seems like a down to earth bud that you could chill with.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Kazushi Yamauchi "Orange Man"

Also Bryan Iguchi, John Jackson, Kazu, Jake Blauvelt, Hellen Schettini, Xavier is retarded.

Forgot Ben Ferguson.


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

Only being into snowboarding since last March, I didn't really know of any pro snowboarders until then. But now I'm a fanatic and have watched tons of old films online, many of which depict snowboarders who were revolutionizing the sport when I was just a wee little baby.

Without a doubt, my favorite professional snowboarder of all time would HAVE to be Craig Kelly. The primary reason is his attitude and outlook on snowboarding, which resonates with my own love of it. He ultimately gravitated toward the pure ideal of just having fun boarding in the natural setting of the mountains. The intangible, mystical, special feeling associated with that is something he was majorly in tune with, and that's what draws me to snowboarding like a magnet. It helps that his style is so smooth (the famous thing everyone notes). I think it's cool that he made such an art out of not only freestyle tricks, but just the simple motions of fluidly making turns. I like to try to streamline and refine my technique to be more like Craig Kelly. ^_^

Of living snowboarders who are still active, Torstein Horgmo is my favorite. Again, it's the attitude, and also his style. He's a pretty amusing fellow, too.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Synathidy said:


> Only being into snowboarding since last March, I didn't really know of any pro snowboarders until then. But now I'm a fanatic and have watched tons of old films online, many of which depict snowboarders who were revolutionizing the sport when I was just a wee little baby.
> 
> Without a doubt, my favorite professional snowboarder of all time would HAVE to be Craig Kelly. The primary reason is his attitude and outlook on snowboarding, which resonates with my own love of it. He ultimately gravitated toward the pure ideal of just having fun boarding in the natural setting of the mountains. The intangible, mystical, special feeling associated with that is something he was majorly in tune with, and that's what draws me to snowboarding like a magnet. It helps that his style is so smooth (the famous thing everyone notes). I think it's cool that me made such an art out of not only freestyle tricks, but just the simple motions of fluidly making turns. I like to try to streamline and refine my technique to be more like Craig Kelly. ^_^
> 
> Of living snowboarders who are still active, Torstein Horgmo is my favorite. Again, it's the attitude, and also his style. He's a pretty amusing fellow, too.


I feel like Danny Davis is the same way, dude has a beautiful spirit


----------



## capncone (Nov 29, 2017)

I've always loved Chris Bradshaw's effortless style ever since I first saw him in Sunday in the Park. And he just seems like such a nice, down to earth dude. I'm stoked he's got a board on Public, wish I had the money to pick it up...


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

Travis Rice's big mountain freestyle is amazing. Love his methodical, precise style, and he goes so big and throws down insane tricks.

Xavier De La Rue is my favorite big mountain rider. No tricks but his lines are insane and his style is beautiful. 

Victor De La Rue, awesome big mountain freestyle riding. Has some of the best turns. I also love the lines he chooses. Very free and loose style of riding but also technical.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Josh Dirksen


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Nicolas Muller (because he's swiss  ) Travis Rice and Jeremy Jones


----------



## jywu86 (Jan 16, 2012)

For me it's Scott Stevens, Torstein Horgmo, and Austin Smith. 

The way Sleepy Stevens snowboards makes me feel like a kid again. I don't even really hit jibs that often, but he is what I think of when I think creative snowboarding. 

Love seeing Torstein tear up a resort park. Puts it into perspective what the difference between a pro vs a regular guy that's just really good is. 

Austin Smith, I try to mimick his riding the most. His style just looks so tight and effortless, it's like he's done it a million times and knows how to add little nuances to them to make them look more unique.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmmmmm
Nicolas Muller probably #1 .

#2 is Danny Davis because no matter what he's doing, it always looks good and is awesome to watch. He's also much less annoying to listen to than #1 up there ^

#3 Jake Blauvelt... he's probably not as 'good' as others, but I like watching him ride.

The next gen is Ben Ferguson and Austen Sweetin.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Me when I'm taking a vacation or sick day


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

All time: Johan Olofsson, Terje.

Present: Muller, Ruf, Luebke.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Noah Salasnek, Morgan Lafonte, Fredi K


----------

